# WMR100N e envio de dados



## cmg (22 Jan 2010 às 13:01)

Boas

Como tenho a consola numa sala e o computador noutra e como um cabo de "n" metros entre ambos não me parece prático, ponho a seguinte hipótese:
Na saída usb da consola uma pen/wireless (com adaptador USB  mini USB) que enviaria os dados para o router, também wireless, ao qual o computador está ligado.
Será que isto funcionaria? 
Já alguém experimentou?

Desde já obrigado

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Como tenho a consola numa sala e o computador noutra e como um cabo de "n" metros entre ambos não me parece prático, ponho a seguinte hipótese:
> Na saída usb da consola uma pen/wireless (com adaptador USB  mini USB) que enviaria os dados para o router, também wireless, ao qual o computador está ligado.
> ...



Não, porque a consola liga ao computador e não ao router. Do computador é que a emissão de dados é feita.


----------



## cmg (22 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Caro Daniel

Obrigado pela resposta.

Se bem percebi a s/resposta, o que eu estava a propor é, dito de outra maneira, evitar o cabo e, através de wireless, a consola comunicar com o computador (ou vice versa  )
Não sei se foi isto que entendeu da minha hipótese  Se foi, bom, então só através do cabo é possível a troca de dados entre a consola e o computador 

De qualquer modo obrigado.
Cumps

cmg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

cmg disse:


> Caro Daniel
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> ...



Ainda assim é impossível, creio, essa transmissão, pois não há qualquer maneira de o fazer. Teria de ser um dispositivo feito pela marca, que permitisse enviar dados com origem na consola e isso só é possível com os cabos USB e RS232 entre a consola e o computador.


----------

